# A small kitchen knife in the Japanese style.



## Petr (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello to everyone who looked into my topic!
Extreme my Rabta, a small kitchen knife in the Japanese style. I don't know how to classify it , tell me who knows.
And so: steel P6M5 180mm/35mm/2mm , Hrc 64, 2/3 polished descents . Handle: stabilized Karelian birch, paper mikarta ivory prefix


----------



## spyken (Mar 3, 2020)

interesting - it's a bit upswept is it?


----------



## Petr (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes, the butt line slightly goes in a concave arc and the handle in the continuation of the butt is slightly raised, since the blade is only 35mm wide, this improves the ergonomics of the knife.


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 11, 2020)

Very nice work, how did you get the color so vibrant into the wood? I like the blade detail, very interesting shape.


----------



## Petr (Mar 11, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> how did you get the color so vibrant into the wood?



The wood on the handle is painted and stable under vacuum , it's such a bright dye, plus polishing on the finish . Similarly, the tree itself has a deep, beautiful texture, sometimes with a mother-of-pearl tint. I apologize for my English language, I write using Google, so the translation may not be correct


----------

